

A new earthquake warning system for Mexico City - swaldie
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/new-earthquake-early-warning-system-mexico-city/?mbid=social_twitter

======
MPulidomx
Anybody know if the company is still alive? I´m from DF and would love to
order a couple BUT their site lists preorder deliveries by February 2015 and
their twitter profile appears to be silent since september....

